# RAM advise needed



## PuB_Evo (Dec 20, 2009)

One RAM question:

Looking into 6G to 8G amount of RAM-

PC3 10600/1333 Kingston CL9
vs
PC3 12800/1600 Kingston CL8

How much of a difference are we talking about here? Any Pros and Cons? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Munki (Dec 20, 2009)

PuB_Evo said:


> One RAM question:
> 
> Looking into 6G to 8G amount of RAM-
> 
> ...



The lower one is going to be slightly faster. Depending on the system, it could or couldn't be a significant difference in performance. Both being DDR3 is a pro all in itself to me. Should be fast for a while.


----------



## PuB_Evo (Dec 20, 2009)

Munki said:


> The lower one is going to be slightly faster. Depending on the system, it could or couldn't be a significant difference in performance. Both being DDR3 is a pro all in itself to me. Should be fast for a while.



Lower one being PC3 12800/1600 Kingston CL8? My main concern is about a choice between 1333 and 1600.



Here is my system rig:

Mobo w/ CPU - Asus Crosshair III Formula w/ Phenom II Black 965

CPU Cooler CM V8

RAM - [Pending]

GPU Sapphire HD5870 Vapor-X 1GB GDDR5

Chassis - CM HAF 932 

Hard Disk Drive - Western Digital 500 GB 32MB (Caviar), Western Digital 1TB 32MB (Caviar)

Power Supply Unit - Corsair HX Modular 850w

ODD - Samsung S223 22x DVD+-RW (SATA)

OS - Win7 Home Prem 64bit edition


----------



## Munki (Dec 20, 2009)

PuB_Evo said:


> Lower one being PC3 12800/1600 Kingston CL8? My main concern is about a choice between 1333 and 1600.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats a pretty sick system. I'd go with the 1600 memory. It would match your system better to me and your cas latency is better. Price difference isn't major.


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2009)

PC3 10600/1333 Kingston CL9
vs
PC3 12800/1600 Kingston CL8

Do they run at different voltages? It's possible they are the same RAM, just sold at different speeds. That being said, you want to get the lowest cas latency possible with AMD. You also want to make sure the ram runs at a command rate of 1T. With a bump in voltage I run my RAM at 7 7-7-24 1600mhz 1.9v. AMD also recommends running the north bridge at least 3 times that of the RAM. So, 1600mhz ~ 800x800x800 = 2400Mhz for the North Bridge.


----------



## Munki (Dec 20, 2009)

erocker said:


> PC3 10600/1333 Kingston CL9
> vs
> PC3 12800/1600 Kingston CL8
> 
> Do they run at different voltages? It's possible they are the same RAM, just sold at different speeds. That being said, you want to get the lowest cas latency possible with AMD. You also want to make sure the ram runs at a command rate of 1T. With a bump in voltage I run my RAM at 7 7-7-24 1600mhz 1.9v. AMD also recommends running the north bridge at least 3 times that of the RAM. So, 1600mhz ~ 800x800x800 = 2400Mhz for the North Bridge.




And thats your technical answer 

He holds a exceptional valid point. Could you link the ram?


----------



## PuB_Evo (Dec 20, 2009)

erocker said:


> PC3 10600/1333 Kingston CL9
> vs
> PC3 12800/1600 Kingston CL8
> 
> Do they run at different voltages? It's possible they are the same RAM, just sold at different speeds. That being said, you want to get the lowest cas latency possible with AMD. You also want to make sure the ram runs at a command rate of 1T. With a bump in voltage I run my RAM at 7 7-7-24 1600mhz 1.9v. AMD also recommends running the north bridge at least 3 times that of the RAM. So, 1600mhz ~ 800x800x800 = 2400Mhz for the North Bridge.



I would like to provide more information about both the RAMs so you can help me out alittle more. How do i find out what voltages do they run at? So am i right to say you choose the 1600mhz to go with my rig?


----------



## Munki (Dec 20, 2009)

PuB_Evo said:


> I would like to provide more information about both the RAMs so you can help me out alittle more. How do i find out what voltages do they run at? So am i right to say you choose the 1600mhz to go with my rig?



Where are you buying these from?


----------



## Munki (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## PuB_Evo (Dec 20, 2009)

Munki said:


> Where are you buying these from?



Sorry to say i cannot link the RAM info like you did as i am only holding a basic description of the RAM w/ the price list. I'm living in Singapore(Asia).
Maybe you can tell me what i should look for so i can find out more and know what to ask for when i visit the shop?


----------



## Munki (Dec 20, 2009)

PuB_Evo said:


> Sorry to say i cannot link the RAM info like you did as i am only holding a basic description of the RAM w/ the price list. I'm living in Singapore(Asia).
> Maybe you can tell me what i should look for so i can find out more and know what to ask for when i visit the shop?



Well, that could be problematic. Basically, higher speed with less voltage. 

So say I have 1333 @ 1.65v

1600 @ 1.9v 

This example is showing you the exact ram sold at a higher clock speed. This is when you dont wanna get the 1600.


RIGHT -

1333 @ 1.65v
1600 @ 1.65v

This example is showing the RAM at differnt clock speeds but consuming the same voltage. So, the 1600 is faster and could overclock to be even faster. Whereas, the 1st example it was moreless already overclocked. i hope that made sense 

ALSO, the lower the cas latency the better


----------



## PuB_Evo (Dec 20, 2009)

Munki said:


> Well, that could be problematic. Basically, higher speed with less voltage.
> 
> So say I have 1333 @ 1.65v
> 
> ...



Awesome! That really explains. To double confirm i get what you mentioned.
The higher the mhz the faster clock speed the better it is. The lower the voltage the better it is. And what range of the 1333/1600mhz RAMs voltage would i except to get?


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2009)

Try to find 1600Mhz Cas 6 or Cas 7. Voltage doesn't matter.


----------



## Munki (Dec 20, 2009)

erocker said:


> Try to find 1600Mhz Cas 6 or Cas 7. Voltage doesn't matter.



You probably know more about it than I. Could you confirm what I said. I just don't want him buying RAM thats just stock overclocked.


@OP Don't think I was just throwing stuff out there.  because of this post.


----------



## PuB_Evo (Dec 20, 2009)

The above is the list of description and price(SGD) of the list i can look at for reference.
The shop assistant also told me for my rig i can only choose from the group which i highlighted in red.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you purchase off a wesite versus the store? I really think his options are limited and not best to suit your needs.

IF he could get the OCZ PC3 1600Mhz Plat CAS7 kit you'd be in business. The other kits are just average in my opinion.


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2009)

Get the Corsair 1600Mhz CL9. It's the cheapest and it's on the QVL list for your motherboard. You will be able to run it at tighter timings with a little bump in voltage.


----------



## Munki (Dec 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Can you purchase off a wesite versus the store? I really think his options are limited and not best to suit your needs.
> 
> IF he could get the OCZ PC3 1600Mhz Plat CAS7 kit you'd be in business. The other kits are just average in my opinion.



Seeing the list, I second Sneeky's comment.


----------



## PuB_Evo (Dec 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Can you purchase off a wesite versus the store? I really think his options are limited and not best to suit your needs.
> 
> IF he could get the OCZ PC3 1600Mhz Plat CAS7 kit you'd be in business. The other kits are just average in my opinion.



This shop i get parts and assemble from is one of the top well known unit in the whole IT mall and also in the whole of Singapore.
My inital choice was also the OCZ PC3 1600Mhz Plat CAS7 but the shop assistant said its not in comparability with my chosen mobo. Any advise on that?
If i had to choose something else off the list i would try to hunt for it, i also need a list of RAM i could go for.


----------



## Munki (Dec 20, 2009)

Got this from your mobo


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2009)

http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=2Y4dQFaJ6gPN18cQ&templete=2

That list has a ton more options than your retailer offers.
I see a few cas7 kits.


----------



## PuB_Evo (Dec 20, 2009)

Okie, i will hunt from that list in the Asus official site. Also is there a major performance different from 1333mhz and 1600mhz. If its not of much difference i can save the extra cash for other issue in my rig.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2009)

My theory is buy what you want for speed, as you can sometimes overclock 1333 to 1600 speeds, it isnt a guarantee. There is no reason why you couldnt use a CAS6 or CAS7 1333 kit. Personal prefference really.


----------



## PuB_Evo (Dec 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> My theory is buy what you want for speed, as you can sometimes overclock 1333 to 1600 speeds, it isnt a guarantee. There is no reason why you couldnt use a CAS6 or CAS7 1333 kit. Personal prefference really.



I have no knowledge in what to pick that is why everyone's advises are just as important to me. You mention "My theory is buy what you want for speed", does it mean pick the faster choice? Also, i don't really intent to do overclocking unless its really needed. Im afraid of the parts getting fried.


----------



## PuB_Evo (Dec 20, 2009)

*1600mhz*

CORSAIR BoxP/N:TW3X4G1600C9DHXNV(CM3X2G1600C9DHXNV)Ver4.1 DDR3 1600 4096MB(Kit of 2) DS (1333-9-9--9-24) 1.80

KINGSTON KHX12800D3K2/4G DDR3 1600 4096MB(Kit of 2) DS 9(1333-9-9-9-24) 1.9

OCZ OCZ3G1600LV3GK DDR3 1600 3072MB(Kit of 3) SS  8-8-8(1066-7-7-7-20) 1.65
OCZ OCZ3P1600LV3GK DDR3 1600 3072MB(Kit of 3) SS  7-7-7(1066-7-7-7-20) 1.65
OCZ OCZ3P1600EB4GK DDR3 1600 4096MB(Kit of 2) DS  7-7-6(1333-7-7-7-20) 1.8


*1333mhz*

CORSAIR TR3X3G1333C9 (Ver2.1) DDR3 1333 3072MB(Kit of 3) SS  9-9-9-24(1333-9-9-9-24) 1.5
CORSAIR CM3X1024-1333C9DHX DDR3 1333 1024MB DS N/A Heat-Sink Package (1333-9-9-9-24) 1.1
CORSAIR BoxP/N:TWIN3X2048-1333C9(CM3X1024-1333C9)Ver1.1 DDR3 1333 2048MB(Kit of 2) DS 9-9-9-24(1066-7-7-7-20) 1.70
CORSAIR BoxP/N:TW3X4G1333C9DHX(CM3X2048-1333C9DHX)Ver3.2 DDR3 1333 4096MB(Kit of 2) DS 9-9-9-24(1066-7-7-7-20) 1.70
CORSAIR TR3X6G1333C9 (Ver2.1) DDR3 1333 6144MB(Kit of 3) DS 9-9-9-24(1333-9-9-9-24) 1.5

KINGSTON KVR1333D3N9/1G DDR3 1333 1024MB SS 1333-9-9-9-24 1.5
KINGSTON KVR1333D3N9/2G DDR3 1333 2048MB DS 1333-9-9-9-24 1.5

OCZ OCZ3RPX1333EB2GK DDR3 1333 1024MB SS (1066-6-5-5-20)
OCZ OCZ3G1333LV3GK DDR3 1333 3072MB(Kit of 3) SS 9-9-9(1066-7-7-7-20) 1.65
OCZ OCZ3P1333LV3GK DDR3 1333 3072MB(Kit of 3) SS 7-7-7(1066-7-7-7-16) 1.65
OCZ OCZ3P13334GK DDR3 1333 4096MB(Kit of 2) DS 7(1333-7-7-7-20) 1.8
OCZ OCZ3RPX1333EB4GK DDR3 1333 4096MB(Kit of 2) DS (1066-6-5-5) 1.85
OCZ OCZ3G1333LV6GK DDR3 1333 6144MB(Kit of 3) DS 9-9-9(1066-7-7-7-20) 1.65
OCZ OCZ3P1333LV6GK DDR3 1333 6144MB(Kit of 3) DS 7-7-7(1066-7-7-7-20) 1.65


Above are the list i took from ASUS CROSSHAIR III FORMULA Memory Qualified Vendors List (QVL)
Can i have advise on which to pick for each clock speed?


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2009)

OCZ OCZ3P1600EB4GK DDR3 1600 4096MB(Kit of 2) DS 7-7-6(1333-7-7-7-20) 1.8

That one without a doubt. It offers the lowest latencies at either 1600mhz or 1333mhz. You don't need to overclock. Just set at the advertised settings and you're done.


----------



## PuB_Evo (Dec 20, 2009)

erocker said:


> OCZ OCZ3P1600EB4GK DDR3 1600 4096MB(Kit of 2) DS 7-7-6(1333-7-7-7-20) 1.8
> 
> That one without a doubt. It offers the lowest latencies at either 1600mhz or 1333mhz. You don't need to overclock. Just set at the advertised settings and you're done.



Can i also have your choices of the other 2 brands(Corsair,Kingston) as well just in-case i cannot find the chosen on in the mall?

*You have PM too


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Can you purchase off a wesite versus the store? I really think his options are limited and not best to suit your needs.
> 
> IF he could get the OCZ PC3 1600Mhz Plat CAS7 kit you'd be in business. The other kits are just average in my opinion.


Im running that Ocz plat cas7 1600mhz ram and its running 1T @ 1.65v.... My Crosshair III sets the ram voltage to around 1.75v on auto so i manually set it to 1.65v and timings @7.7.7.24.35... the 35 timing was a shot in the dark as no one seems to be able to recommend the settings for these sticks...


----------



## Munki (Dec 20, 2009)

CORSAIR TR3X6G1333C9 (Ver2.1) DDR3 1333 6144MB(Kit of 3) DS 9-9-9-24(1333-9-9-9-24) 1.5

1.5v maybe some tweaking?


----------



## PuB_Evo (Dec 21, 2009)

Alrighty people i will be looking into those all of you suggest i sincerely thank everyone for helping and you got all your "Thanks" button spammed!


----------



## PuB_Evo (Dec 21, 2009)

Dear friends, fitted the rig up with

-->> 2 x CORSAIR CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 4GB (2x2GB) PC3-12800 (DDR3-1600) Dual Channel Memory = Total of 8GB RAM

Tested on the first Mobo w/ CPU - Asus Crosshair III Formula w/ Phenom II Black 965, could only manage to boot up w/ a single 2GB piece of RAM. Anything more then 2GB would not boot the system.
Tested on the second Mobo w/ CPU - Asus Crosshair III Formula w/ Phenom II Black 965, could not boot up the system at all.
Tomorrow, the shop is gonna have two more brand new Asus Crosshair III Formula to test of if the whole system works and boots up.

Do you guys think the problem's with the Mobo - Asus Crosshair III Formula? Specifications states that >> **Due to OS limitation, when installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows® 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Hence, a total installed memory of less than 3GB is recommended. Does this has anything to do with my problem? Im using Windows7® 64-bit operation system.

Advise needed, thank you all XD


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 21, 2009)

PuB_Evo said:


> Dear friends, fitted the rig up with
> 
> -->> 2 x CORSAIR CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 4GB (2x2GB) PC3-12800 (DDR3-1600) Dual Channel Memory = Total of 8GB RAM
> 
> ...



tell ya what... put one stick in and flash the bios to the 1204 ver.... after that power down... install the other sticks and turn the psu back on and press the MEMORY OK button...
try that for now... Im running 2x2 of 1600mhz and never had any problems after the bios flash.... also do you have the C3 revision 965?


----------



## PuB_Evo (Dec 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> tell ya what... put one stick in and flash the bios to the 1204 ver.... after that power down... install the other sticks and turn the psu back on and press the MEMORY OK button...
> try that for now... Im running 2x2 of 1600mhz and never had any problems after the bios flash.... also do you have the C3 revision 965?



Sorry, dont have the any parts or boxes i purchased. Everything is left with the store to assemble. I am afraid i cannot tell u the Revision of the Chip at this point of time.
I will see what i can do when i go over to the store in 11hrs time then update again.


----------



## PuB_Evo (Dec 22, 2009)

All issues solved and is boot-able with a change of a third brand new Asus Crosshair III Formula. Am not at the scene to witness if its really the mobo thats at fault, at least its what i was told.

Thank you all!


----------

